# Gleneagle with damp floor



## ochil20 (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 2008 model Gleneagle which appears to have a problem with a damp floor. Ihave spoken to a couple of dealers who suggest that this is due to leaking side skirts and that it is a well known fault with this model year.

Does anyone have any experience of this.?

Swift were owners of Autocruise at the time but they don't appear to be willing to help as the van is out of warranty.

Any information gratefully received.

Thanks



Colin


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you checked the _ damp _ warranty information ? Ours ( also Swift) has a much longer damp warranty than general warranty.

There have been problems with a particular Swift van - can't remember which- that is prone to damp floors. From my understanding Swift have been very fair in putting this right, even if the van is not in warranty.

Can you get your dealers to put their views in writing ?

G


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

We have a Autocruise Starblazer purchased 17th March 2009 and when we took it into dealer West Country Motorhomes for its 3rd habitation check on 12th March this year they found water ingress on both sides of the floor outside edges, we had no idea there was a problem, no smell or signs of water. West Country Motorhomes put a warranty claim in with Swifts and within 3 weeks we had a letter from Swifts to arrange a date (9th May) for it to be repaired.

Unfortunately 2 days before we drove up to Hull I had a back/leg problem and had to cancel. This was not a problem for Swifts they just told me to ring when I could drive and re-schedule. We re-arranged for the week commencing the 21st May, but Swifts said I could bring it up any day before; we dropped the motorhome off on the 17th May. The downside to the repair was that they required the motorhome for 8 weeks, however the work was completed ahead of schedule (despite a week’s holiday closure)and we collected the vehicle on the 5th July.

The work done was removing the side skirts, a period of drying out done by natural air drying and warm air blowers, replacing a small section that was particularly damp, re-sealing the skirts, replacing the gas locker and both garage locker doors, all three doors now have 3 seals on them instead of 1! The toilet cassette door was not replaced but the frame removed and re-sealed. At all times Carol Lesley in Customer services kept us up to date with the progress of the repair, Tony the manager in charge of the repair shop explained to us in detail the repairs that where done when we collected it. The lady on reception was very chatty and friendly and the man on the security gate equally so.

Although it was obviously an experience that we didn’t want, the service that we received from Swifts was outstanding. I must also add that the dealership that we purchased the vehicle from West Country Motorhomes have also been excellent in the way we have been treated on Warranty issues over the past 3 years (poor radio reception being an issue), of special mention must be to Sandra, who looks after the warrant dept.

Certainly the sealing of the skirts seem to be an issue but obviously the locker doors as well, the water that used to collect on the bottom frame of the door opening d is no longer there, it has certainly been tested in the last few days!

Almost forgot on the way back to the Midlands we called in to Gaslow to have the gas cylinders and hoses re-fitted (we had to remove them prior to taking to Swifts). Excellent service also from them, re-fitting and checking the system, free of charge, plus replacing one of the gauges again without charge.

Three Companies we have dealt with on the issue and exceptional service we have had from each!

Hope this helps
Alan


----------

